# Hipster Beards



## yeah_right

I've been curious about something and thought I'd just throw it out there. 

I've seen a trend of men in their 20's-30's, wearing long, groomed beards...sometimes with waxed mustache. I call them hipster beards for lack of a better term.

Do the ladies think they're sexy? I personally don't, but I realize my opinion is not the defining one in the universe. When my H doesn't shave for a few days, I'm practically cringing when he eats soup...and don't get me started on beard scratches!

What do you think of this trendy facial hair?


----------



## Cletus

yeah_right said:


> What do you think of this trendy facial hair?


The World Beard and Moustache Championships were held in my home town last year. We are immersed in facial hair here in the PNW.

I've been a beard owner for 30 years now, though mine is short cropped and more white than anything else at 51. As a firm believer in shaving as a female plot to get back at us for all of their beauty regimens, I'm all in favor of Sasquatch Man. 

I just would rather not have to kiss one, all things being equal.


----------



## lucy999

I love facial hair. Long groomed beards are great! Especially if they have a super tight fade haircut.

You're right-it's super trendy right now and as Cletus said, there are beard championships. It's a thing.

But please, none of these!


----------



## Yeswecan

I decided to grow a goatee while on vacation. Yeah, my beard grows that fast. Anyway, I shaved it off after the vacation. My W said she loved it and to grow it again. So I did. The goatee has stayed since. She has not said anything about being scratch but....well...when I have it trimmed close it adds an extra sensation in her nether regions.


----------



## Anon Pink

My husband grew his goatee back over the summer. He looks gotdammed HOT!

But more than that...hell no!


----------



## yeah_right

I don't mind a nicely trimmed beard...somewhere between razorblade stubble and a Duck Dynasty food catcher. But this new beard thing just leaves me confused, maybe how my mom felt when I loved the sexy locks on 80's hair metal gods.

I just know that I don't want something like this anywhere my nether regions...


----------



## Anon Pink

yeah_right said:


> I don't mind a nicely trimmed beard...somewhere between razorblade stubble and a Duck Dynasty food catcher. But this new beard thing just leaves me confused, maybe how my mom felt when I loved the sexy locks on 80's hair metal gods.
> 
> *I just know that I don't want something like this anywhere my nether regions..*.


:rofl:

Truer words never spoken! Although...it's always good to exfoliate prior to shaving....


----------



## Faithful Wife

Some beards are soft and silky, some are wiry and rough. If it is soft and silky, I love them. If not...ew.


----------



## ocotillo

Faithful Wife said:


> Some beards are soft and silky, some are wiry and rough. If it is soft and silky, I love them. If not...ew.



That is definitely a weird thing about beards. On some of us, the hair is the thickness and texture of toothbrush bristles. On others, it appears to be closer to the hair on our heads.


----------



## Cletus

ocotillo said:


> That is definitely a weird thing about beards. On some of us, the hair is the thickness and texture of toothbrush bristles. On others, it appears to be closer to the hair on our heads.


You have hair on your head?


----------



## Holland

Love men with beards. Mr H has a close shaven beard, super sexy. When he wears refector sun glasses he looks like a porno cop


----------



## lucy999

Holland said:


> Love men with beards. Mr H has a close shaven beard, super sexy. When he wears refector sun glasses he looks like a porno cop


Bow chicka wow wowwww


----------



## MountainRunner

Up until about 6 months ago, my wife never knew me without facial hair. I've had a goatee for decades. About a year ago, she wanted to see me with a beard, so I grew it out but I always keep my facial hair closely cropped (this is my preference as I cannot stand that "ZZ Top" look). Anyway, about 6 months ago, I decided to go clean shaven. My wife didn't know what to make of it....but after a few "romps in the hay", she much prefers me clean shaven...*devilish grin*

What prompted me to go clean shaven is, like Faithful Wife states, I can grow a full beard, but I have a coarse beard so it would chafe her in....*giggle*...places.


----------



## Rowan




----------



## ocotillo

Cletus said:


> You have hair on your head?


--Won the genetic lottery on that one, but unfortunately fall into the realm of cactus spines on my face, which my wife, really, really doesn't like.


----------



## Runs like Dog

old picture


----------



## Jellybeans

yeah_right said:


> Do the ladies think they're sexy?


Absolutely not. I do not find them sexy at all. 

And the fact that they're so popular make them seem so poseur-ish to me. 

One of my guy pals had ones for the longest and finally cut it off. I was so happy. Then he grew that sh*t out again. I was like, NOOOO.


----------



## Fozzy

I had a hipster beard before anybody even heard of hipster beards.


I'm so underground.


----------



## Maricha75

Beard, yes. I prefer goatee, though. If my husband were to try growing one out like the guys on Duck Dynasty, I swear I would take scissors, razor, clippers... whatever it takes... to it while he is sleeping. That's way too much facial hair for my liking. However, I like the beard my dad has. So, I may change my mind when we're older. But now? Minimal facial hair if preferred.


----------



## soccermom2three

Yeah Right, there's a young man that lives up the street that has that same beard, not quite as long but pretty long and he does the mustache twirl thing on the ends too. He's a handsome guy and it's a shame he's covering up his face.

I just think how hot and sweaty those beards can be, blech.


----------



## Cletus

soccermom2three said:


> Yeah Right, there's a young man that lives up the street that has that same beard, not quite as long but pretty long and he does the mustache twirl thing on the ends too. He's a handsome guy and it's a shame he's covering up his face.
> 
> I just think how hot and sweaty those beards can be, blech.


Funny. That's more or less the same thing I think about vaginas.


----------



## Fozzy




----------



## Adeline

I love beards. So much. Especially on a man who is in shape and has a nice haircut. I dig the rugged look.


----------



## yeah_right

I like a rugged, manly look like this for a beard. Not overly groomed...natural. To me, if a man has to spend more time on his beard than a woman does on her makeup, he's trying too hard. Maybe it's my age.


----------



## FeministInPink

I really, REALLY dislike the hipster beards/facial hair. As an earlier TAMer said, they strike be as really poser-ish.

I like a neatly trimmed goatee, or clean-shaven, depending on what looks best for his facial features. Not a big fan of a full beard, but if it's kept neat/trimmed, I could deal with it. I like a guy who takes a little bit of pride in his appearance, and who has a good sense of style and what works for him. (And who doesn't follow trends like a hipster.  )


----------



## momto2

I'm not going to lie...I like the hipster look. I don't like a super long beard though. And no skinny jeans please! A lot of hipsters look slightly nerdy....and I think that is super hot. There was this thing on the internet about men with beards reading books on the subway. Yum!


----------



## Boottothehead

Facial hair is a big no for me.Not a fan of mustaches or beards at all. However, since I pretty much do whatever I want with my hair (length, style, color), I feel that the husband should have the same freedom. Fortunately, this is only an issue during no-shave November. Other than that, he is pretty content to be clean-shaven. And my delicate girl skin is grateful for that!


----------



## D.H Mosquito

I'm quite limited hair style wise other than clean shaved on top which i do and a neatly trimmed goatee but shy away from a full beard as my head would look upside down


----------



## CatJayBird

This guy makes me swoon...... *sigh* Hope his wife isn't on here... :grin2: Actually, his wife is pretty hot too!


----------



## Nynaeve

CatJayBird said:


> This guy makes me swoon...... *sigh* Hope his wife isn't on here... :grin2: Actually, his wife is pretty hot too!


This is what my husband has. I love, love, love it. It suits his face so well. He was clean shaven when we met. His beard grows very fast and I convinced him to give a beard a try. He's had it ever since. His facial hair is thicker than his head hair but not coarse or wirey. I really like the way it feels, IYKWIM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixty-eight

i love beards 

matter of fact, there are a few actors who i didn't think were all that great looking until they grew a beard
for example:
Ryan Hurst. He was clean shaven Gerry Bertier in Remember the Titans. generally ok looking
but as Opie Winston in Sons of Anarchy? with long hair and a beard.
holy smokes.









i can't weigh in on the beards vs. oral sex debate though.


----------



## GusPolinski

sixty-eight said:


> i love beards
> 
> matter of fact, there are a few actors who i didn't think were all that great looking until they grew a beard
> for example:
> Ryan Hurst. He was clean shaven Gerry Bertier in Remember the Titans. generally ok looking
> but as Opie Winston in Sons of Anarchy? with long hair and a beard.
> holy smokes.
> 
> *i can't weigh in on the beards vs. oral sex debate though.*


As long as the mustache is kept somewhat neatly trimmed, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Horizon

My best friend grew one, and kept growing it and now he looks like Noah. Sorry but he looks weird.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

No beards for me.. it's an attraction turn off... clean shaven is OK... but the "Stubble look".. that's where it's at...


----------



## Runs like Dog




----------



## bandit.45

soccermom2three said:


> Yeah Right, there's a young man that lives up the street that has that same beard, not quite as long but pretty long and he does the mustache twirl thing on the ends too. He's a handsome guy and it's a shame he's covering up his face.
> 
> I just think how hot and sweaty those beards can be, blech.


Worst thing about beards is they itch. And some guys like myself get ingrown hairs which can get very inflamed and painful. 

I grew one a few years back and I looked like an idiot because my head hair is brown and my beard is red. 

I have no problem with a well groomed short beard. What I don't like are these guys sporting 10" beards and looking like Hassids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pickil65

5 o'clock shadows that's my H gets after not shaving for a few days, ewe, but give it a few weeks and I can grab it yum. Then he shaved it off for his job, boo


----------



## Healer

lucy999 said:


> I love facial hair. Long groomed beards are great! Especially if they have a super tight fade haircut.
> 
> You're right-it's super trendy right now and as Cletus said, there are beard championships. It's a thing.
> 
> But please, none of these!


----------



## Fozzy

sixty-eight said:


> i love beards
> 
> matter of fact, there are a few actors who i didn't think were all that great looking until they grew a beard
> for example:
> Ryan Hurst. He was clean shaven Gerry Bertier in Remember the Titans. generally ok looking
> but as Opie Winston in Sons of Anarchy? with long hair and a beard.
> holy smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't weigh in on the beards vs. oral sex debate though.


I also sport one of those faces that becomes more attractive by covering it up.


----------



## sixty-eight

Fozzy said:


> I also sport one of those faces that becomes more attractive by covering it up.


 :lol: @Fozzy!
Although i'm sure it's not true


----------

